# Weathering and Detailing Help



## Harvezter (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello, 

Over the years I have built a few plastic models but the last several years I have mostly been into building scale balsa planes (rubber powered but I built for display not flight). However I recently bought 3 tank kits and would love to be able to learn more about detailing and weathering before I attempt these kits. The kit I am starting with is Tamiya's 1/35 scale M3 Stuart light tank. The other two kits I purchased are the Academy Tiger I mid production version and Dragon's M1A1HA 1st Marine Tank. I am saving the latter two for later becuase they cost quite a bit more than the M3 and I havent built a plastic model in quite a many years. 
Ive been searching the net for info on weathering and have found a little bit but in my search I have seen some exquisite tank models which had weathering techniques Id love to learn more about. One tank had the paint chipped off it around hatches and what not. Id love to learn how this is done. Im interested in learning all I can about weathering military models. Are there any links, or documents, that you all can share with me please? I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Thank You, Jared


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Jay's weathering tips are a good start:

http://culttvman.com/tradesecrets.html


----------



## Harvezter (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you Phillip. Good stuff 

If anyone has anymore sites/documents on this topic I would appreciate it greatly. I enjoy seeing as many different view points as possible when tryin to learn something new. 

Thank you, Jared


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Model Railroad and Armor magazines and how-to books are great resources.


----------



## Harvezter (Dec 29, 2006)

Ive been searching the books and mags... and wow... what a ton to choose from.. has anyone got a few suggestions to perhaps narrow my selection down? Im a beginner to weathering and detailing BUT am an artist of over 30 years experience (fave medium has always been acrylic paints and pastels) and am interested in getting 2 or 3 books that will get me off to a very strong start and then some. 

Thank you, Jared


----------

